# what do YOU take for pain?



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

My doc won't prescribe me anything that works for pain. I need suggestions so that when I go back Ill be ready for her. Please list what helps with your pain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you discussed antidepressants with the doctor.They are used for a number of chronic pain conditions.K.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

prozacand a combination of a small dose of klonipin(.25mg) with darvocett and baclofin.one-three times a day,as needed.its not perfect but it works better than anything else i`ve tried.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I take Co-Proxamol (distalgesic combination of paracetamol and dextropropoxyphene) and Tramadol mediated-release (also known as Ultram and Zydol). I've taken the Co-Proxamol for 9 years after being tried out on arthritis pain medications etc with no luck. I take it usually everyday at least once. The Tramadol I've taken for nearly a year. I find it is more effective at night than during the day. I take it 2 hours before bedtime every other day to help with pain relief at night and early in the morning. You can read about it here: http://opioids.com/tramadol/tramang.html I couldn't get my GP to prescribe anything more than Co-Proxamol, I had to go to a rheumatologist to get that one. Why, I really don't know. Neither of them taken either separately or together do enough for the pain, they just take the edge of it. I was taking the NSAID ibuprofen but eventually it gave me a lot of stomach problems so I stopped. Your doctor should know what to try you on - each person is different so what works and suits on person may not suit you. Your doctor might want you to try a few til you get one that suits you. Amitriptalyine (Elavil) is a sedating trycyclic antidepressant often used as standard for chronic pain which is interfering with night-time sleep. It's taken at bedtime usually. I know a couple of people on it taking it (not for Fibro or CFS-related pain)and they're glad of it; they sleep better. Here's an interesting news article on pain and the body's own painkilling system. http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...h-sgf071001.php And another article, explaining that the smell of roses, almonds and lemons can help with pain relif: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001166 There was a discussion on this forum about Oxycontin. You can read it here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001181


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't take any one drug for pain. I used to take Zoloft or Celexa, but both ended up causing me more problems. I still take Trazadone for sleep, I pop Tylenol or aspiring alternately, I use caffeine, and believe it or not, moderate exercise really helps a lot. By far, the biggest pain reliever for me is a close intimate relationship with lots of orgasmic sex. (sorry is this offends anyone.... but it works for me)


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

the sex /forplay gives me pain.the orgasim relieves pain.its a fine line,but hey,the 'worse sex i ever had was still a fine thing.'anyone know who said that?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I like to soak in Epsom salt in the tub every night. I think it helps. I also take Tylenol (it's easier on my stomach than advil). And on bad days, I will take a Xanax to sleep.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

trazadone (sleep)paxil (because this is depressing)Ultram (pain)


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Okay, I'm not a big fan of sex... Most of the time I'm too tired or hurting to even think about it!!! So, I guess my next question is this: My doctor is phobic about prescribing any controlled substances!! I think xanax would help me greatly but she says NO! Anyway, do all of you get your meds from your GP, Rheumatologist, GI doc. ???? I've got to make a change here and I'm not sure which direction to go in!! Thanks for all of your advice so far!!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I get my meds from the doctor who is willing to prescribe what I want to take. You can get Xanax from most any doctor...G.P. or psychiatrist. It is addictive, and the one issue that I have with it is that it does not promote the kind of sleep that you need to heal. Antidepressants do a much better and thorough job of that if you get on the right one for you.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I have so many doctors and so many meds I carry a list around with me. there is no way, when put on the spot, that I can remember who, what, when or where!I was taking the trazadone and paxil before the Fibro diagnosis and get those from a shrink. My internist doesn't like to prescribe anti-depressants. The rheumatologist prescribes the ultram. He has also pescribed bextram which I have not taken because of stomach problems, but I am having such a difficult time I am going to start it too. I have asked him for ...shoot can't remember the name, maybe tempazen to help with the pain. A friend's rheumatologist prescribed it for her fibro and she said it helped a lot. It is usually prescribed for seizures. Any way, my doc said it is trazadone or tempazen ( or whatever it's called), but not both. I will ask the shrink the next time I go.Paige


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends;I get more relief from Extra Strength Tylenol than Ultram. Ultram just makes me foggier than I already am.I was on Neurontin for a while, but I was gaining weight so that had to go. I take Tylenol PM for sleeping. Works pretty good.Love, m-


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi,The only thing that works for me is vicodin. The antidepressant drugs did nothing for me except make me depressed (odd, I know). Also if you think a drug might work for you but your doctor won't let you try it, get another doctor. I know that won't be easy but if you think a drug will work for you, you've got to try it. The one thing I've learned about IBS is everyone's IBS is different and only you know how best to treat your illness. This is the only explanation for why something works for one and does nothing for another! I hope this is helpful!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I took elivil for my FM for 9 1/2 years, 25mgs a day, and it gave me great relief for 8 years.I am allergic to aspirine, codeine and demerol. Celebrex, vioxx caused severe stomach problems even though it isn't suppose to. Due to all my drug reactions all I am taking now is morphine, 10 mgs as needed (I have only used 5 in the past month, the rest of the time I try tylonal, hot water bottles or ice packs, depending on what I think will help at the time). Luckily my doc and I have known each other for years, he knows how I feel about meds of any kind so he knows I won't abuse it (he offered me dilaudid (did I spell that right?) but I refused flat out because its even more addictive than the morphine. My advice to you is to find another doctor, one who has some compassion for what you are suffering, one who is willing to do more than shrug and send you on your way, I'm sure most of us have had a doctor like that at one time or another.







LoriAnn


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm in the same boat as Lori Ann when it comes to pain meds. I can't take anything with codiene in it (use to be able to) and can't take anything that will bother the tummy. So I stick to Extra strength tylenol. I find that it helps sometimes and sometimes nothing helps. That's when I take a warm bath and hit the bed.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

oh, I guess I should have mentioned that I also react to the morphine, anything over 10mg tablet, or 5mg injection, and I itch like crazy, and vomit, so I can't overdue, but I guess that is a good thing. The biggest problem is that if I start reacting to smaller doses, I'm out of luck as far as pain relief goes, and that would really suck.Lori


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Just FYI- I read a study that found that over 95% of people who need to use narcotics for SEVERE chronic pain do not become addicted. Obviously, this must also be in conjunction with an exercise program,good self care, good honest comunication with MD,etc.I just mention this because some people use a low dose of oxycontin for chronic pain,as long as the individual doesnt abuse it and take more! Sadly,many MDs are unaware of these facts and wont prescribe low-dose narcotics,even when it could make a persons quality of life better.Donna-good luck to you!Celtic


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I have tried alot of different medications, but the only one that works well for me is Nobligan (Tramadol). In Sweden itï¿½s very common to prescribe Tramadol to FMS patients./Mio


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks for all of your wonderful responses! I actually finally got an appointment with a rheumatologist on Sept. 10th. Hopefully, he will be a little more knowledgeable about FMS than my GP and will be able to help me more with the pain. Thanks again and keep posting.. maybe you will give me some suggestions to talk with the Rheumy when I go.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Good luck Donna, sometimes even a dose of love does wonders for pain tolerance.


----------

